
Twitter Needs to Move on from Its “Free Speech” Ideals - piker
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2016/08/free_speech_is_the_wrong_way_to_think_about_twitter_and_facebook.html
======
mindcrime
Wow, that is some positively Orwellian double-speak there. "We need
restrictions on speech to have free speech." Ummm.... how about, "no". Twitter
has many issues to be sure, and the article is correct to make the distinction
between "first amendment issues" and "free speech" in the general sense, but
none of this means Twitter should back off on their commitment to free speech.

That said, one has to love an article that makes a point by quoting The Big
Lebowski.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its reasonable to quell shouting-down or hazing - some speech is antisocial
and indeed needs to be restricted.

~~~
jules
Why should person X decide what person Y is allowed to read? Just improve
blocking, so that Y can decide what Y wants to read. I don't need big daddy to
decide what would be good for me to read and what I better not read.

